# Need help with cooling



## glasskuter (Mar 4, 2007)

I just recently acquired a Dell Precision T1500. It is a MT case and only has the cpu and rear fans. I have added a passive cooled video card and Asus Xonar sound card. I also changed out the stock power supply to a 520w Dynex. I am concerned about cooling. I would like to add an extra fan but can't figure out how I would need to mod the case to do it. Looking at it I think I could add a fan inside the front to blow air across the pci cards however because of its design I can't see any way to add a exhaust fan. This not being a full size case makes it kind of difficult. Am I right in my understanding that the power supply fan is an intake fan and the rear case fan is an exhaust fan? If I did add a fan as described would it somehow mess up the balance of airflow inside the case. I would appreciate any input from more savvy hardware guys. Do you think I would get any added benefit from adding another fan or if you think I even need to?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Am I right in my understanding that the power supply fan is an intake fan and the rear case fan is an exhaust fan?


The power supply fan is an intake, as in it draws air from inside the case, pushes it through the supply, and exhausts it out the rear. The rear case fan, in most if not all PCs, is an exhaust.

I see no way of adding a second exhaust which doesn't include cutting a hole in the side or top. For that matter, I'm not certain a second exhaust will be of much benefit. A better option might be to look for a higher efficiency fan to replace the current one. 

Add your front intake and test for a bit while monitoring temps. Then test for a while with the side panel open. 

If you get significantly lower temps with the side panel open, you might consider mounting a fan (intake or exhaust) in the side panel to spot cool the graphics card, and/or a second exhaust in the top. But note, either of those options are permanent, and whether or not they work out, you end up with a hole in your PC, which needs to be covered with a grill or mesh.

*PS:*
Just thought of something. You do have an option for easily adding a second rear exhaust. Look for a turbine type slot cooler (mounts to a pci slot). 
Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More - Newegg.com


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Take a look at these pci slot fans.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Many computers are designed with negative airflow. Your system's rear fan and its PSU fan blow air out the back of the case, which causes air to draw in from the front and across the motherboard. Messing around with adding fans may disrupt the airflow as it was intended.

Do you have any indication that your temperatures are too high? Run a program like HWmonitor, which will report the temperatures that your system has sensors to monitor.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

If the case does not support additional (or larger fans) then IMO, you need to buy a different case. 

I have seen those slot fans before. They do help, but unless you are deaf, I don't recommend them. They make a lot of racket. 

Back in the day, I used to do a lot of case mods so I "invested" in a 120mm hole saw (and 80mm hole saw) to add "blowhole" (top) fan support to cases. If you can't add a front or back fan, blowhole fans are great because they take advantage of heat's natural desire to rise. But you may have to sacrifice the top drive bay. And for sure, you MUST take EVERYTHING out of the case before drilling because millions of metal filings will fly everywhere. 

But unless modding cases is something you will be doing a lot of, it would be better to just put that money towards a new case that already has lots of good fan support.


----------

